# The mantids - past and present



## Mantida (Dec 26, 2007)

I planned to start this thread a long time ago, but I was too lazy to upload all my photos. Yesterday, since I had nothing to do, that's what I did.  

I also finally figured out how to use my camera in the best way to bring out pretty good pictures. Not the best pictures, but I'm pretty much satisfied since they came from a cruddy camera.

Thanks MJ for the idea; click on the pics to make 'em bigger.  





First up, the P. virescens. The male mounted while the female snacked on a cricket. He tried to mate right away but was poking around a whole bunch.









After about 10 hours, he finally poked into the right spot.  





That was the best I could do to show what was happening inside. It's hard to shoot with one hand, I kept shaking.





The next day.  







Hatched some time before I mated the two virescens.





P.o. nymphs.





Planiceps nymphs.


----------



## Mantida (Dec 26, 2007)

One of the three budwings I recieved from KenTheBugGuy, the lone female, eating a moth.





Red-faced female.  





The miracle of molting.





One of the three surviving G. grisea nymphs sent to me by Eros.









Female x male comparison of the P. virescens.





One of the two male orchids I have who hit adult a couple weeks ago. And yes, the carpet is pink. It's my sister's room, and that's where my orchids are.  





Male again.





Kinda over-exposed, subadult female orchid.


----------



## Mantida (Dec 26, 2007)

Scudderi playing possum.





And another possum pose!





Right side up!  





Peeking.





L4ish Oxypilus eating hydei.













D. dessicata recieved from Yen. For some reason all three I ordered didn't do well and died within 4 days upon recieving them.  They were quite fun to take pictures of.





Subadult female gongy.


----------



## Mantida (Dec 26, 2007)

L3 planiceps nymph.





Momma ant  





My greenie female paradoxa. L4 I think.









Darker female paradoxa.





Light male paradoxa.





Happy family!  





Female P. chlorophaea.


----------



## Mantida (Dec 26, 2007)

Pic of the male at subadult. Don't have any good ones of him as adult. He's now passed.





Pic taken long time ago, P.O. mating.





Male carolina, now passed.





My Tehno, chinese mantis, eating a dragonfly. RIP.

Whew. And that's it.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 26, 2007)

finally we see your mantids..and what fine ones they are to..your ghost mantis that green one.,.thats a stunner..imo the best ones out of all are L4ish Oxypilus ,,what are these..are u breeding them..how big do they grow?i want some  great pics by the way


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 26, 2007)

very nice pics!i like the orchids, ghosts, and unicorns the most  ( i like the spieciec whit a strange and colorfull look.cuz i,m one of them  )


----------



## Mantida (Dec 26, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> finally we see your mantids..and what fine ones they are to..your ghost mantis that green one.,.thats a stunner..imo the best ones out of all are L4ish Oxypilus ,,what are these..are u breeding them..how big do they grow?i want some  great pics by the way


Full name is Oxypilus distinctus, aka Boxer mantis. They "box" by extending their forearm and snapping it back, it's quite cute actually.  

I plan to breed them. I have around 20 of em at L4/3, and they get about an inch or less. I can give you some ooths when they mate in the future. And thanks, to MJ and idolo


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 26, 2007)

what is the full name of the unicorn? i go buy then when i have enough space for then( thats whittin 2 weeks)


----------



## Mantida (Dec 26, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> what is the full name of the unicorn? i go buy then when i have enough space for then( thats whittin 2 weeks)


Phyllovates chlorophaea, Texas Unicorn mantis.

People say they're easy to breed, but I unfortunately didn't get any luck. Females wouldn't cooperate, so the male didn't get a chance to mate before he died.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 26, 2007)

mantida said:


> Phyllovates chlorophaea, Texas Unicorn mantis.People say they're easy to breed, but I unfortunately didn't get any luck. Females wouldn't cooperate, so the male didn't get a chance to mate before he died.


thanks. i had that whit my leaf insects(phyllium giganteum), the male was 2 months earlier adult then the females so no eggs, no leaf insects anymore


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 12, 2008)

update please..blow the dust of that camera of yours and show us your violin and boxer mantis


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2008)

gambians look way different as adults. I kinda want them now.


----------



## spawn (Jan 13, 2008)

Male almost looks the same size of the female, which is very cool.


----------

